# Fab training session!



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

I am delighted today, boo and i have had a fab training session!!! 
Boo is fab at 'sit' 'down' 'wait' 'touch'
She has perfected 'turn' and we are working on 'about', 'close' walking' is going well, 'back' is great, 'roll over' is getting there and we added 'find' today i used a torch, although i have to help her and put it in an obvious place first, im enjoying all of this so much and i am so proud of her and myself, she is only 12 weeks old!!! , boo is my first dog that i own myself, as oppose to the dogs that i grew up with, so i am so pleased that things are going well!

I really want to become a dog trainer now!!!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Wow! That is really impressive! No wonder you are proud.

I have missed nearly a month of dog training with daisy because of her season and she desperately needs training if we are not going to get the wooden spoon at the Cockapoo Olympics next year! 

So is this going to be a new career move for you in the future?


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Wow! That is really impressive! No wonder you are proud.
> 
> I have missed nearly a month of dog training with daisy because of her season and she desperately needs training if we are not going to get the wooden spoon at the Cockapoo Olympics next year!
> 
> So is this going to be a new career move for you in the future?


Its something i am
Seriously considering.... Im just not sure where to start really.....


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Rejess said:


> I am delighted today, boo and i have had a fab training session!!!
> Boo is fab at 'sit' 'down' 'wait' 'touch'
> She has perfected 'turn' and we are working on 'about', 'close' walking' is going well, 'back' is great, 'roll over' is getting there and we added 'find' today i used a torch, although i have to help her and put it in an obvious place first, im enjoying all of this so much and i am so proud of her and myself, she is only 12 weeks old!!! , boo is my first dog that i own myself, as oppose to the dogs that i grew up with, so i am so pleased that things are going well!
> 
> I really want to become a dog trainer now!!!!


SO impressive - well done you! 

I understand how you'd get a pup to sit or lie down. How did you do 'wait' and 'touch'. 

What is 'about'? 

Does Boo enjoy it? How much time do you spend on training a day? At this rate you'll have a genius dog 

Turi x


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey turi, ive been using positive training, the idea is that you have a treat in your hand, you let the dog know its there but dont give it to them until you catch the action that you want, ie.... I will hold a treat in one hand and hold my other hand out, as soon as boo touches the other hand to investigate, then i will reward instantly. You keep doing that until the dog gets it, then you add in the word each time the do it.... Eventually you will get to the point that you can use the word to ask them to do it instead of saying the word each time they do it 
'About' is just a 'turn' in the opposite direction


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Boo loves it, i never do more than 5 mins at a time and i always finish the session by letting her play with a toy that she doesnt normally have , it doesnt tale much, especially when they are young, they are like sponges  always keep sessions short and throw in commands that they already know aswell, so that they always succeed at something  its so much fun, i cant wait to go further with it all!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Claire you make training sound like SO much fun – with you and Biscuit’s Mummy I’m loving all the positive posts today!

Thank you for explaining touch and about… that makes sense. Will have to add it to my ever-growing notes! 

Good idea to throw in things she has mastered so that she remains positive (am I falling into the trap of giving our loved pets human emotions?!) And I will make sure I end my sessions with a good old play session… no wonder Boo loves them so much. 

I’m actually a trained teacher (primary key stage one and two) so in theory I should (famous last words) be ok at training…

Turi x 

P.S. Would you be able to put a video up when you have the chance - I'd love to see!


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Claire

Very impressive and its not only what you've achieved in a short space of time its your enthusiasm it oozes from your post's

Everybody gets fun from training their dogs but every now and again someone comes along who has a real thirst for more knowledge on not necessarily how do I do that with my dog but 'why' does my dog do that? how could I use that to train my dog to do different things

There are a few different tracks you can take to becoming a dog trainer and you have started off in the right direction If you are prepared to work hard and you have lot's and lot's of patience you will do very well. I am looking forward with anticipation to meeting you on Saturday

A little story for you when I was serving in Cyprus, I was very lucky to be teamed with a dog called Tramp, a handsome 95lb GSD however that's the good bit nobody mentioned that he was the Dog Section pet and enjoyed this rather more than working and in particular catching the bad guy's

I could have said to the boss like everyone before me 'I don't want him he's to soft for a police dog' however I decided to meet the challenge and just one year later Tramp and I finished Third in the RAF Cyprus Dog Trials and one year later he was crowned Best Military Police Dog on the Island

So what I am saying really is, dog training's great but if you have a desire to do that bit extra the rewards are fantastic and there's no better feeling when someone comes to you and say's 'I just cannot get my dog to stay' or 'walk without dragging me around the village' and in 30 minuets your have taught them and their dog a simple sit stay and they walk off and the dog's walking to heel

Mick


----------



## greenflower (Sep 7, 2011)

hi Claire, when you first got Boo i remember you saying in one of your posts that clicker training was going well (i have just ordered one). are you still using it? are you using verbal responses instead of the clicker? i have been watching kikopup on Youtube which is fascinating. Mandy (embee) has also been a legend with tips on whistle training. when Rocket Dog arrives (TOMORROW :whoo i will probably be seeking advice from you as well with your impressive success. well done!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Claire! Just read your post. Well done on the training. It's easy to forget sometimes for a day and then realise how much they thrive on it. Biscuit's almost 12 weeks and I have so far managed 'sit' 'stay' and 'drop' the last of which proves invaluable when he gets over-excited playing with my youngest and latches on to his foot, etc!. However, 'down' is difficult as he has quite short legs still, so doesn't need to bend down far to get the treat! Your post reminded me I must try 'rollover' too. I would love to be able to teach the 'paw' and 'play dead!' There is a cockapoo on You Tube doing this and it's hysterical!!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

wow!  Impressive

Vincent has sit, down and leave it down to a T, and heel is so almost there.

I think we'll try touch, my boyfriend really wants to try out shake (like shake my hand )


----------

